# Kubota L6060 what size blade/pusher



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

How would you outfit this machine? 

Kubota L6060 is 62 HP and approx. 4650 lbs stock with cab. I plan on loading the tires and putting a 6 FT rear blade on the back. I could forget the rear blade and go with a counterweight instead if it was necessary. I'm plowing all small lots 1/4 to 1/2 acre and they are all full of parked cars. Most pushes are going to average about 100 to 125 feet, with the longest stretch being 180'. 

I think the ability to windrow at 2 locations would be beneficial but I've never plowed with a box so I don't know. I have plowed all of these lots for many years with pick-ups and v-blades.


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

If budget allows I would go with a 6-11 metalpless


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd echo what Toxic recommends, something of that size. We have 4 of the 6060's, 2 with front mount blowers, 2 with HLA equipment. While power is not the problem, they do benefit from a little extra weight.


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

I have priced out the HLA 611 and it or the metal pless is where I am leaning. Just worried they might be too much plow for this tractor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Krimick77 said:


> I have priced out the HLA 611 and it or the metal pless is where I am leaning. Just worried they might be too much plow for this tractor.


Why?

You've got responses from 2 different people stating the same thing. And the benefit of a wing type plow is it doesn't have to be 11' wide all the time.


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

I would take the recommendations and go with the MP if budget allows, but also add that we have several 6060's set up with a 9' Kage and they are workhorses.


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

Are you running those Kage plows on your loader arms or on the sub-frame that Kage sells?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

We are running a 10' Artic on a 50HP with loaded tires and wheel weights at around 5900#. It struggles on long runs but I just tell the operator to get to cutting edge up an inch or so before the wheels spin. 
About 300' is the sweet spot, longer if its dry. We get pretty wet snow here most of the time.


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

Krimick77 said:


> Are you running those Kage plows on your loader arms or on the sub-frame that Kage sells?


Sub-frame, no loaders on any of them. They are used primarily in townhome associations, a lot of back-dragging drives and pushing finger streets. Love the visibility vs. a skid, production is fairly equal, they obviously can't stack like a skid can using the frame mount instead of loader arms.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why?
> 
> You've got responses from 2 different people stating the same thing. And the benefit of a wing type plow is it doesn't have to be 11' wide all the time.





mnlefty said:


> I would take the recommendations and go with the MP if budget allows, but also add that we have several 6060's set up with a 9' Kage and they are workhorses.


Agreed, the 6-11 MP would be amazing.

I recommend the Rim Guard Beet Juice ballast liquid for the tires. I was very satisfied with the weigh of it and it is not corrosive on anything.

MMMM a 6060 with an MP and back blade or blower, and loaded tires would be so sweet........

Dan


----------

